# הקרדיטים שלי,או-חתונה קטנה זה מגניב!



## FayeV (13/12/11)

הקרדיטים שלי,או-חתונה קטנה זה מגניב!


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

הקדמה 
אני לא מאוד אוהבת להיחשף, אבל חשוב לי להראות שאפשר להרים חתונה קטנה (כ-130 איש) בתקציב לא גדול (כ-ל החתונה, כולל הדברים הכי קטנים עלו לנו בסביבות 56,000 ש"ח) ולכסות את זה, שיש אולמות אירועים הוגנים שלא לוקחים כסף על שטויות ושיש שמלות יפות שלא עולות הון תועפות. מצטערת על החפירות שעתידות לבוא, ומקווה שזה יעזור למישהי\מישהו! הנה תמונה של חתול. (החתול שלנו, אם נהיה מדויקים יותר)


----------



## FalseAngel (13/12/11)

חתיכי!


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

איזיווד 
קראתי על איזיווד כאן בפורום, ובהתחלה ניסינו לסגור איתם חבילה שכוללת הכל. הם באמת היו מאוד נחמדים, וידעו לשלוח אותנו למקומות וספקים שנאהב. בסופו של דבר, הכי אהבנו את אחוזת מרגו שלא עובדים עם איזיווד, אז סגרנו דרכם חבילת ספקים שהייתה (לדעתי) אחת ההחלטות הטובות שעשינו בתכנון החתונה. אחרי שסגרנו את הכל, אשת הקשר שלנו, שמרית, דאגה להתקשר כל חודש ולשאול אם צריך משהו ואם הכל בסדר. בנוסף, שמרית הבינה את הראש שלנו, ושלחה אותנו לספקים שבאמת אהבנו. כמה מילים בקשר לחבילה, כי אני רואה שהנושא עולה פה לפעמים – נכון, אפשר לסגור את כל הספקים בפחות מהמחיר של איזיווד, אבל אם אתם רוצים ספקים יקרים\נחשבים (לצערי, לפעמים זה היינו הך), איזיווד יכולים לחסוך המון.


----------



## ילנה פורטנוב (14/12/11)

איזה ספקים לקחתם מאיזיוויד? כמה עלה?


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

אשלח לך במסר את המחיר 
את הספקים את יכולה לראות בקרדיטים - איפור ושיער - אתי אלבכרי צילום ווידאו - יעל ונעמי DJ - תומר ורד


----------



## ילנה פורטנוב (14/12/11)

אחלה, עוד כמה שאלות 
תודה רבה, רציתי להתייעץ איתך, אנחנו רוצים גם לסגור באחוזת מרגו והנושא של הריקודים ותאורה קצת מלחיץ אותי. האם בזמן המוזיקה יש אווירת ריקודים? אולי כדאי להוסיף תאורה כדי שיהיה יותר נעים? בנוסף, איך השתלב ריקוד הסלואו? מה אנשים אחרי מנה ראשונה באו לרחבה לראות אתכם רוקדים? ושאלה אחרונה, בנוגע לאלכוהול, אם אנחנו מביאים משלנו יש איפה לעמיד בר בתוך המסעדה? או עדיף על השולחנות? אולי השאלות קצת מטומטמות אך זה מאוד יעזור לי. תודה רבה


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

כמה תשובות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תראי, הריקודים והאווירה תלויה באנשים. אצלינו הייתה אווירה מאוד מסיבתית, פשוט כי אנשים רקדו ונהנו. אנחנו הוספנו תאורה+תאורן, ובדיעבד לדעתי זה היה קצת מיותר ולא מ-א-ו-ד הוסיף. בנוגע לסלואו - אחרי החופה, האנשים נכנסו, התיישבו והזמינו אוכל. לאחר מכן, ה-DJ הודיע על הריקוד הראשון וכולם באו, אחרי הסלואו היו עוד קצת שירים ואז הוגשה המנה הראשונה, זה הסתדר טוב. בנוגע לאלכוהול - בקבלת הפנים האלכוהול בחוץ (יש שם בר), ובמהלך האירוע מזמינים מהמלצרים או ששמים אותו על הפסנתר (את יכולה לראות את זה בקרדיטים שלי תחת 'בר')


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/12/11)

זה שהאלכוהול היה על הפסנטר זה אחד הדברים 
המגניבים שראיתי!


----------



## shery20 (14/12/11)

אשמח גם למחירים


----------



## ילנה פורטנוב (14/12/11)

מעולה תודה. אתם מביאים גם בר חיצוני? 
אפשר לדעת איזה מחיר סגרו איתכם למנה? יש צורך בהתמקחות או המחיר קבוע? סגרתם עם הדיגי שלהם?


----------



## shery20 (14/12/11)

כנראה שלא, 
חשבנו על להביא אלכוהול משלנו, זה נראה לי ייצא יותר זול. מוריס המליץ לנו על כמה פריטים בודדים שיש להשלים.. יצא לנו 250 כולל מע"מ לתפריט הבינוני זה הנחה של כמה שקלים מהמחיר המקורי להתמקח זה תמיד טוב... לא סגרנו עם הדיג'י שלהם (לא סגרנו עם דיג'י בכלל) לא המליצו לנו עליו...


----------



## ילנה פורטנוב (14/12/11)

תודה רבה לך. מקווה לעדכן מה נסגר איתנו


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

מחירים של מי את רוצה?


----------



## ילנה פורטנוב (14/12/11)

רציתי לגעת מחירים של אחוזת מרגו 
האם הוספתם בר חוץ? שמתם שתייה על השולחנות? בנוסף, מה עם דיגי וצלם? יש המלצות/ מחיר?


----------



## FayeV (15/12/11)

תשובות 
כפי שרשמתי בקרדיטים, שדרגנו עם וויסקי ופיג'לינג, אבל אם החברים שלך לא מהשתיינים, אז אין ממש מה. הוודקה שם ממש בסדר. לא שמנו שתייה על השולחנות כי לדעתי זה קצת בזבוז של כסף - יש שולחנות שרק אחד-שניים שותים, ובסוף את נשארת עם 13 בקבוקי וודקה חצי פתוחים שאת לא יכולה להחזיר לספק. אני, כמובן, ממליצה על ה-DJ והצלמת שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. לקחנו אותם דרך איזיווד, אז אני לא ממש יודעת כמה הם לוקחים בנפרד.


----------



## ילנה פורטנוב (16/12/11)

אוכל דיג'י וצלם באחוזת מרגו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היי לכולם אנחנו שוקלים ברצינות את אחוזת מרגו. יש לנו טעימות ואחרי זה נחליט סופית. רציתי לדעת האם האוכל בטעימות הוא כמו האוכל שקיבלו בזמן האירוע? בנוסף את מנות קבלת הפנים ראיתי ופחות התלהבתי. יוצא חלק קר וחלק חם וזה לא נראה מקורי כלכך. מה דעתכם על האוכל בקבלת פנים וגם על האוכל בכלל. אנחנו מעוניינים בתפריט שעולה 220 לא כולל מע"מ, האם יש מקום להוריד את המחיר? כי נתנו את התחושה שזה מחיר קבוע ואין מה לשחק יותר. דיג'י: איך דיג'י הבית? אליק? הוא רוצה 3200 האם זה המחיר שגם אתם קיבלתם? איך הוא היה באירוע? הצלם של המקום מציע חבילת בסיס. האם מישהו לקח את הצלם? איך הוא? איך יצאו התמונות? יש צלם אחר שאתם ממליצים? כמובן אם יש עוד טיפים הכל יתקבל בברכה. תחזיקו אצבעות שאחרי הטעימות הכל יעובר בשלום. נשיקות


----------



## FayeV (16/12/11)

תשובות 
האוכל בטעימות זה אכן האוכל בקבלת הפנים, חוץ מאולי הסינטה (כשהיינו בטעימות לא היה להם סינטה באותו ערב אז הם הביאו לנו אנטריקוט). לדעתי, המנות בקבלת הפנים היו ממש טעימות, אבל בנוגע למקוריות אני לא מבינה למה את מתכוונת. אנחנו לא נינסו להוריד אותם, כי סגרנו על התפריט של 190, ובטעימות שדרגו לנו את התפריט (בלי שביקשנו). אני לא מכירה את הצלם, וראינו את אליק, אך לא סגרנו איתו (לא ממש התחברנו אליו).


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

צהר 
עשינו את כל התהליך דרך צהר, ואין לי מספיק מילים לתאר כמה שהתהליך דרכם היה מדהים וחסר כאב! כל התהליך הבירוקרטי לקח חצי שעה, הם תמיד היו נחמדים וענו במיילים (ולכן אני ממליצה לא לנסות להתקשר אליהם), והם שלחו לנו סמסים מעודדים ונחמדים לפני החתונה. בתור זוג שסולד מהרבנות אבל לא מהיהדות, הם באמת היו הפתרון המושלם עבורנו, ואני מאוד מקווה שהם יגדלו ויצליחו לחתן יותר זוגות.


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

מדריכת כלות – חיה פורטוביץ 
אני לא יודעת אם היא עושה הדרכות גם מחוץ לצהר, אבל חשתי את הצורך להמליץ עליה. הדרכת הכלה היא אחד מהדברים מהם הכי חששתי, כי שמעתי סיפורי זוועה. חיה אירחה אותי בביתה, הייתה מאוד נעימה, קשובה, ויצא שדיברנו שעתיים וחצי בלי ששמנו לב! חוץ מהעובדה שהיא דיברה גם על אהבה וזוגיות בראי המקרא, ולא רק על דיני טהרה, היא אפילו דיברה איתי על סקס (!), ועל כמה חשוב שזה יבוא ממקום של רצון והנאה, וכמה שחשוב לפנק גם את האישה


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

הזמנות- דפוס השרון 
רציתי הזמנות בסנגון steampunk (מה לעשות, אני גיקית) .את ההזמנות עיצבה חברה שלי, ויצא מדהים, במיוחד כי זו הפעם הראשונה שהיא מעצבת הזמנה. את ההזמנות הדפסנו בדפוס השרון בכפ"ס, והיינו מאוד מרוצים –האיכות הייתה מעולה והם הדפיסו לנו יותר ממה שביקשנו באותו המחיר (שהיה ממש הוגן).


----------



## MineSweeper (13/12/11)

וואו!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 איזו הזמנה מיוחדת! 
אהבתי מאוד!


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

וואו, תודה לכולן!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אעביר את המחמאות לחברה שלי!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/12/11)

מבין כל הזמנות החתונה שראיתי, את זו הכי אהבתי 
היא ממש יפה ומיוחדת! כל הכבוד על הרעיון המקורי ולחברה שלך על העיצוב המהמם.


----------



## nino15 (13/12/11)

מתה על steampunk 
הזמנות סופר מיוחדות!


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

אם הייתי יכולה,הייתי עושה שמלת steampunk


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/12/11)

אני הייתי שמה כזה כ-Topper על עוגת החתונה 
ואז זאת הייתה יכולה להיות עוגת החתונה הכי שווה אי פעם!


----------



## FalseAngel (13/12/11)

ממש מיוחדת.. 
בהחלט שונה ממה שרואים בדכ...


----------



## sivanchik (14/12/11)

עיצוב מדהים! 
מה שמעניין אותי אבל זה האם באמת קיבלת הרבה אישורי הגעה דרך המייל...?


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

רק אחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כן, זה לא באמת אפקטיבי.


----------



## לילך ודפנה (14/12/11)

התחתנו באותו יום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ההזמנה מיוחדת והסגנון מתאים לסגנון האירוע שלכם, ולשמלה. העיצוב מאוד יפה.


----------



## scarlet moon (14/12/11)

סטימפאנק, טים ברטון.... בחורה כלבבי!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה על הקרדיטים, נראה נהדר.


----------



## FayeV (15/12/11)

טוב לדעת שיש כאן עוד גיקיות!


----------



## scarlet moon (15/12/11)

גיקיות, מגניבות, same same


----------



## Building a mystery (16/12/11)

מקסים! 
סטימפאנק זה אחד הסגנונות האהובים עלי...יש לי כמה שרשראות בסגנון הזה, שאני נורא אוהבת,כמו זו למשל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. גלגלי שיניים זה מגניב.


----------



## FayeV (16/12/11)

איזה יופי! 
איפה קנית אותה? היא מדהימה!  גם השמלה נראית ממש מגניבה.


----------



## Building a mystery (16/12/11)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קניתי אותה מאחת הבנות בפורום "אופנה אלטרנטיבית". פניתי אליה בדף הפייסבוק שלה - והיא שלחה לי שתי שרשראות סטימפאנק מדהימות. הבנתי שיש לה גם חנות ETSY. השמלה של קסטרו מקולקציית הקיץ האחרונה. אגב, הקרדיטים שלכם מדהימים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נורא אהבתי את השמלה שלך ואת מסיבת הרווקות בנוסח טים ברטון (אני מאוד אוהבת את הסרטים של טים ברטון.) המון מזל טוב!


----------



## FayeV (17/12/11)

תודה! 
ואני בהחלט אבדוק אותה, יש לה שם דברים יפים!


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

מסיבת רווקות- Tim Burton Style 
אחרי ה-מ-ו-ן לבטים (לא התלבטתי ככה בקשר לשום דבר אחר שהיה קשור לחתונה), החלטתי לעשות מסיבת רווקות קטנה, ואני לא מתחרטת על כך לרגע. היינו 6 בנות, והחברות שלי, שמתברר שמכירות אותי יותר טוב מעצמי, עשו  לי מסיבה בסגנון ליל כל הקדושים\טים ברטון, ואני הייתי כלת הרפאים. הן גזרו וקשיטו לבד את הדירה של חברה שלי בקישוטים מתאימים, כולן התלבשו כמו מכשפות, הכינו אוכל מעולה, ושיחקנו גרסאות מגניבות של המשחקים הסטנרדטיים. לא חושבת שיכלתי לבקש חברות (ואחות!) טובות יותר. בתמונה - חלק מאוד קטן מהקישוטים


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

אני = corpse bride


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/12/11)

אני חייבת לומר משהו! 
בתגובה לקרדיטים כתבת לי שאנחנו נראים אנשים מגניבים! ריגשת אותי בצורה בלתי רגילה בגלל ש.... מעולם לא החשבתי את עצמי כאדם מגניב... אורָן הוא אדם מגניב - אני קצת גיקית. ואחרי ההקדמונת הזאת - את מגניבה בעצמך!!! איזה חברות מדהימות יש לך, איזה רעיון מקורי ובכלל, אני כל כך אוהבת את הסרט הזה של ברטון!


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האמת שהיא החברים שלנו מקיפים אותנו במגניבות כללית - לחלק של הריקודים שני ידידים שלי החליפו לחצאיות סקוטיות, פשוט כי פעם אמרתי שלדעתי זה יהיה מצחיק, והם הביאו המון כובעים מצחיקים. וד"א, גיקים זה מעולה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/12/11)

איזה כיף! 
אתם נראים כזה זוג מקסים! רואים את האהבה בתמונות!


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

וואו,איזו מחמאה!


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

שמלה - שימקה 
רציתי שמלה בסגנון וינטאג' בעד 4500 ש"ח, ובשימקה היה מבחר מדהים של שמלות שענו בדיוק על מה שרציתי. היו לי 4-5 מדידות, כאשר חלק היו בסטודיו של שימקה וחלק היו אצל התופרת שלה, ויויאן, שהייתה מאוד נחמדה. שמרית עצמה הייתה נחמדה וסבלנית (וממש צעירה יחסית לכשרון ולנסיון שלה!). יש לי שתי עצות בנוגע לשמלת הכלה – א. תבואו עם עוד מישהי, כי אתן לא תמיד תראו את התמונה הגדולה. ב. תצלמו את המדידות. ככה עליתי על טעות שהתופרת עשתה. לא הייתי עולה על זה אחרת, כי הייתה לי הרגשה לא טובה בקשר לשמלה באחת מהמדידות, ואמא וחברה שלי ניסו לשכנע אותי שהכל בראש שלי. רק כשהסתכלתי בתמונות, ראיתי שבאמת יש בעיה.


----------



## Lana678 (13/12/11)

התמונה כל כך משדרת רוגע ואינטימיות ... 
שמלה מהממת ואת היית כלה יפיפיה!!!


----------



## בסוף גם אני נפלתי (13/12/11)

וואו, שמלה מושלמת!!! 
את נראית מקסים, המון מזל טוב!


----------



## ayala221 (13/12/11)

סגרתי בשימקה ביום חמישי! 
זאת שמלת אינה? השמלות שם באמת ככ יפות! את נראית פשוט מדהים בשמלה וממש כיף לשמוע חוויה מאותו מקום שסגרתי בו. תודה על הטיפ של הצילומים!


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

זה היה שילוב של כמה דגמים 
יש לך לינק לאיך נראה דגם אינה? יש לה המון שמלות מדהימות, אפילו במדידה האחרונה גיליתי שם עוד שמלה שממש אהבתי. איזה כיף לך שסגרת שם! תמסרי ד"ש לכלב של ויויאן


----------



## shira3121 (13/12/11)

שמלה מקסימה


----------



## ShirShir (13/12/11)

שמלה מהממת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
ממש מחמיאה!!!


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

תודה לכולן!כיף לראות שעשיתי בחירה טובה!


----------



## elfijko (15/12/11)

מהממת,פשוט מהממת!!!


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

חליפת חתן 
נקנתה באופנת אלגנט בכפ"ס. זו הייתה החנות הראשונה והאחרונה אליה נכנסו (לחתן אין סבלנות כשזה מגיע לבגדים ). המחיר לא היה זול במיוחד, אבל איכות החליפה הייתה באמת מעולה, וכללה גם נעליים אורטופדיות. תמונות של החליפה - בהמשך


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

תכשיטים 
כל התכשיטים שלי היו ירושה – השרשרת מסבתא רבה מצד אמא, הסיכה מסבתא רבה מצד אבא. חוץ מהעובדה שזה מרגש ללבוש פיסת היסטוריה שכזו, זה גם היה 100% וינטאג' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סיכות השיער ניתנו לי ע"י אתי. זו התמונה הכי טובה שהצלחתי למצוא של השרשרת. לצערי לא רואים את הסיכה הרבה, כי היא הייתה על השל.


----------



## elin86 (14/12/11)

איזה באסה אני לא מצליחה לפתוח את התמונה 
ולראות בגדול.. אהבתי מאוד את הסגנון והשמלה.. זה ממש החמיא לגזרה שלך..מקיסם


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

תודה!


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

זר 
ממש לא התכוונתי להוציא סכום מגוחך של 200 ש"ח על זר, ולכן כמה ימים לפני החתונה, הלכתי עם חברה לחנות פרחים ליד הבית שלי ובחרנו זר מקסים ב-80 ש"ח. ביום החתונה, כשבאנו לעשות אותו, החברה שלי התעקשה על סרט סאטן, המוכרת הבינה שזה כנראה זר כלה, ופתאום סרט הסאטן המסכן עולה עוד 20 ש"ח (ואח"כ היא התפלאה למה לא אמרתי לה שאני רוצה זר כלה...) .מה שמראה שוב פעם שמשום מה, כל מה שקשור לחתונה עולה הרבה יותר.


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

נעליים 
יש לי וידוי – אני לא אוהבת נעליים. אני כמעט אף פעם לא מוצאת נעל שאני באמת אוהבת, ואני לא מוכנה לשלם סכומים אסטרונומיים על נעליים. קניתי זוג ראשון בגזית בלחץ "מתון" של אמא שלי ואחותי (יש כאן מוטיב חוזר של כלה פאסיבית :פ), וכשחזרתי הבייתה וניסיתי ללכת איתן, הן פשוט היו קטנות עליי. את הזוג השני קניתי ב-News, והן היו מאוד יפות ומ-א-ו-ד נוחות, למרות שהן היו נעלי עקב ולא לבשתי נעלי עקב מאז מסיבת הסיום בתיכון. נשארתי איתן כמעט כל הערב, כולל הריקודים.


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

טבעות - קאי טבעות 
הגענו אליהם דרך קופון ב"מתחתנים" של טבעת שנייה ב-50%. הם יושבים בקדימה ויש להם סניף גם בקרית שמונה. יש להם טבעות יפות מאוד והן גם היו מוכנות תוך שבוע וחצי. עם זאת, היינו שם פעמיים ובשתי הפעמים הם נתנו לנו מחירים שונים על הטבעות – אמנם זה היה בקו התפר שבין עליית מחירי הזהב, אבל אנשי המכירות יכלו לתאם עמדות. בנוסף, הטבעת של בעלי הייתה קצת לא נוחה לו, ואמרו בחנות שהטבעת שלו היא לא הבחירה האופטימלית לאצבעות שלו, וחבל שהם לא אמרו זאת קודם. אין לי תמונה של הטבעת של בעלי, אז הנה תמונה של הטבעת שלי.


----------



## גוייאבה מעופשת (14/12/11)

מאוד מיוחדת!


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

איפור ושיער – אתי אלבכרי 
מה עוד אפשר להגיד על אתי שלא כבר נאמר? היא הבינה את הראש שלי עוד מהניסיון, ביום החתונה היא עבדה ממש, אבל ממש מהר – היא עשתה לי תסרוקת ב-40 דקות ואיפור ברבע שעה, והם החזיקו עד סוף הערב. זה נתן לי המון זמן לנוח ולקחת את כל ההתארגנות בכיף. היא עשתה שיער גם לאמי, אחותי ודודה שלי, וכולן יצאו ממש יפות. אני בחורה מלאה ולא נוהגת להתאפר, אז מאוד חששתי מהאיפור ומזה שהשיער האסוף ישמין אותי. אם יש רגע שבירה בחתונה, זה הרגע שבו אתי התחילה לאפר אותי ופתאום נלחצתי שאני אראה נורא ולא אבין את זה כי אני לא מבינה באיפור. אתי הייתה מאוד רגועה ומרגיעה, וזה בדיוק מה שכלה צריכה ביום חתונתה.


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

ועכשיו גם השיער


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

ועוד קצת שיער+מקום התארגנות 
ד"א, התארגנתי אצל אמא שלי, וזה היה מעולה! מאוד רגוע, עם הרבה אוכל טעים שאמא שלי הכינה, ואחותי אפילו הכינה שלטי ברכה ותלתה אותם בסלון


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

צלמים – יעל ונעמי צלמות 
עוד בחירה נהדרת – ראינו רק אותן וסגרנו איתן כי נעמי פשוט השרתה עליי אווירה של רוגע, אפילו בפגישת ההכרות. אני מאוד לא אוהבת להצטלם וגם מאוד לא פוטוגנית, אבל הצילומים המקדימים יצאו טבעיים וממש יפים, ונעמי תפסה המון רגעים מיוחדים במהלך החתונה. בנוסף, היא וצלם הוידאו היו מאוד רגועים ומרגיעים לאורך היום. הן לא ממש ידועות בפורום, וחבל!


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

קצת מקדימים 
פה אפשר לראות את החליפה של החתן


----------



## Lana678 (13/12/11)

תמונה מהסרטים!!!


----------



## המרחפת (17/12/11)

איפה הצטלמתם? 
זה נראה כמו מקווה ישראל. גם אם לא, פתאום הבנתי איפה יהיו הצילומים המקדימים שלנו (אם אצליח לשכנע אותו לכך)


----------



## FayeV (17/12/11)

המקדימים היו בכניסה לתל מונד 
כשנכנסים לתל מונד מכביש 4 יש בצידי הדרך הרבה פרדסים ושדות יפים בהם אפשר להצטלם, אז פשוט בחרנו באחד מהם.


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)




----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

פה אפשר לראות את גב השמלה


----------



## fluppster (14/12/11)

שמלה יפהפיה!!!


----------



## FalseAngel (13/12/11)

איזה כיף!! 
אני עם האצבע על F5...


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

מקום - אחוזת מרגו 
כל מי שמתכנן חתונה קטנה – אני ממליצה על המקום הזה! אחוזת מרגו יושבת בבית משנות ה-20 שמיועד לשחזור, ומעוצב בהתאם, מה שאומר שחוץ מפרחים על השולחנות אין ממש מה להוסיף. המקום הוא גם מסעדה כשאין אירועים, והאוכל שם ברמה של מסעדת גורמה. המחיר מאוד זול לתמורה, והוא כולל בערך הכל (שכר מלצרים\ברמנים, הגברה, פטריות חימום, בר וכו').  מוריס, בעל המקום, היה מאוד נחמד ולארג' איתנו, ודאג גם לדברים קטנים שביקשתי ממנו ושכחתי. הוא ליווה אותנו כל האירוע וענה לכל הבקשות שלנו. יצא לנו לשבת ולאכול במהלך האירוע (יש להם אחלה בשר!), וממה שראיתי המלצרים היו מאוד אדיבים וענו לכל הבקשות הקטנות של האורחים. אני עדיין מקבלת מחמאות מהאורחים על המקום המיוחד ועל האוכל הנהדר. עם זאת, אציין שבגלל שהמקום היה פעם בית, יש כאן חלוקה לחללים. אני אהבתי את זה, אבל לא כולם מתחברים לקונספט.


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

מבט על החופה 
אפשר לראות שהחופה היא על המדרגות, וזה מאוד נחמד כי לכל האורחים הייתה נקודת תצפית טובה עלינו.


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

הנה תמונה מבפנים


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

מתחברים לסגנון המקום


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

רב – אילן סעדה 
צהר "שידכו" לנו אותו, ובהתחלה חששנו שלא נתחבר אליו. במפגש אצלו בבית הוא היה מאוד נחמד ומשעשע, ואפילו עשה לנו הדרכה זוגית (לא להפסיק להשקיע אחרי הנישואין, לעשות בדק בית אצלך לפני שמאשימים את בן הזוג וכו'). החופה הייתה קצרה ועניינית, עם כמות בדיחות מינימלית. בנוסף, הוא גם לא אמר את הסכום שהיה רשום בכתובה (מאוד אהבתי את זה!) ונתן לי לתת טבעת ולהגיד כמה מילים לחתן (בסוף לא אמרתי כלום כי חשבתי שכל מה שאגיד יהיה אישי מדי). בתמונה, הרב הוא הימני ביותר.


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

גם לי יש תשל"כ! 
למרות שאני נראית כאן קצת לחוצה


----------



## zabot (15/12/11)

שאלת תם 
מה זה תשל"כ? אני רואה שכותבים את זה פה הרבה...


----------



## FayeV (15/12/11)

זה ראשי תיבות 
אלה ראשי תיבות של 'תמונה שיש לכל כלה'


----------



## zabot (15/12/11)

חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח 
נקרעתי פה הייתי בטוחה שזה איזה מושג דתי רבני או משהו


----------



## FayeV (15/12/11)

גדול!


----------



## ayala221 (16/12/11)

גם אני! 
חשבתי שזה חלק מהטקס או משהו... גדול!


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

שירים 
שנינו חובבי מוסיקה לא קטנים, אז נושא בחירת השירים היה לא קל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שיר הכניסה – Juno soundtrack – All I want is You http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20PQBtyfNZY שיר לאחר שבירת הכוס – Blues Brothers – Everybody Needs Somebody http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAG8iD-XS44 סלואו – BB King and Eric Clapton – Come Rain or Come Shine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4HACt_TqD4


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

* אמור להיות


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/12/11)

איזה בחירות יפות של שירים 
מאד אהבתי את הבחירה לשיר שבירת הכוס.


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

תודה! 
האחים בלוז זה אחד הסרטים האהובים על אישי היקר


----------



## אינפונדיבולום (15/12/11)

שירים מעולים 
רעיונות שלכם או של הדיג'יי?


----------



## FayeV (16/12/11)

שלנו


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

בר 
אחוזת מרגו נותנת בר אלכוהול תוצרת הארץ ו-וודקה תוצרת חוץ. שדרגנו עם כמה בקבוקי וויסקי ופידג'. בקבלת הפנים מאוד אהבתי שהברמנים היו מנוסים – שמעתי שהם ענו לבקשות בסגנון "בא לי קוקטייל קליל" והם באמת ידעו מה להכין (הייתי בחתונות שהברמנים לא היו מנוסים, וזה ממש מבאס לחובבת אלכוהול כמוני). בנוסף, בגלל שאין ממש בר באחוזת מרגו, הם הציבו הרבה אלכוהול וכוסות על הפסנתר, וזה היה די מגניב (לדעתי).


----------



## miki214 (15/12/11)

הסבר על הכובע?


----------



## FayeV (15/12/11)

זה כובע של חברה שלי 
חברים שלי הביאו כל מיני כובעים מצחיקים לחתונה, וזה היה אחד מהם


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

ריקודים 
כבר קראתי פה אנשים שחוששים מהריקודים באחוזת מרגו. נכון, זה לא נראה כמו מועדון\אולם אירועים, אבל הרצפה ישרה מספיק כדי לרקוד עליה, יש שם תאורה ולא חשנו במרמור מצד האורחים על רחבת הריקודים (רחבת הריקודים הייתה די מלאה כמעט עד הסוף).


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

חולצת החתן הכי מגניבה בעולם! 
מקדימה...


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

ומאחורה


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

DJ - תומר ורד 
ייתכן והוא הבחירה הכי טובה שלנו בחתונה. כפי שהזכרתי, שנינו חובבי מוסיקה גדולים, אוספי תקליטים וכו', אז היה לנו מאוד חשוב שתהיה מוסיקה טובה ש*אנחנו אוהבים*, בלי דאנס, מזרחית גרועה ועוד. כשתומר ביקש שנכין רשימה של שירים כדי להבין את הראש שלנו, הכנו רשימה עם כ-100 שירים. הוא הצליח לקלוט את הראש שלנו בדיוק, ובסוף הייתה לנו מסיבת oldies מדהימה (אפילו הבוס שלי התלהב!), וגם המוסיקה בקבלת הפנים הייתה מעולה, והיה לי כיף לשים לב לשירים שאני אוהבת בזמן שאני מדברת עם אנשים. גם בתור בן אדם תומר מדהים – הוא תמיד היה רגוע, שלח לנו ברכה לראש השנה, שלח לנו סמס לפני וביום החתונה, הכין לנו דיסק עם כל השירים מהחתונה, וכשהדיסק לא עבד טוב, הוא צרב לנו הכל מחדש בצירוף הקדשה אישית.


----------



## ImSoExcited (14/12/11)

אין, אין אין על תומר! הוא גם היה אצלנו, אלוף 
העולם! נורא מתבאסת שאין לנו תמונה איתו! ואתם זוג מקסים, באמת! השמלה שלך נורא נורא מתאימה לך!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/12/11)

גם לנו אין שום תמונה עם תומר! 
הוא פשוט איש מקסים ומיוחד! אגב, חברים שהיו בחתונה שלנו כבר סגרו עם תומר לחתונה שלהם...


----------



## ImSoExcited (14/12/11)

לא מפתיע... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אין כמוהו


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/12/11)

האמת, אני כבר ממש מחכה לחתונה שלהם... 
כדי ליהנות מהמוסיקה! בהתחלה, הם סגרו גם בערוגות הבושם בעקבותינו, דרך איזיווד ואז הם הבינו שזה יהיה רחוק מדי לאורחים שלהם והם שינו מקום (גם דרך איזיווד)... אני עדין מחכה להיות מוזמנת לחתונה ב"ערוגות הבושם".


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

אני כמעט הייתי מוזמנת לחתונה בערוגות הבושם 
אבל אז הזוג החליט שיקר שם מדי. אני גם רוצה להיות בחתונה באחוזת מרגו, נראה לי שכיף להיות שם אורחת!


----------



## ImSoExcited (14/12/11)

אוי אני כ"כ מבינה 
אנחנו כל הזמן אומרים לעצמנו שאנחנו נורא רוצים להיות מוזמנים לקסיופיאה


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

הייתי שם פעם בחתונה והיה מעולה 
הבשר...מממ הבשר...


----------



## ImSoExcited (14/12/11)

דווקא הייתי מהכלות שאוכלות, אבל נורא רציתי 
לאכול מהפתיחים והקינוחים ולא יצא לי.. אארררגג!


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

גם לי לא יצא לאכול מהקינוח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נזכרתי ממש בסוף החתונה, כשכבר קיפלו הכל במטבח


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/12/11)

גם אני לא אכלתי קינוח, רקדתי בטירוף 
ולא ירדתי מהרחבה, אז לא אכלתי מהקינוחים. אגב, אורָן ניגש בסוף החתונה למנהל האירוע ושאל אותו - מה קורה עם הקינוחים, מה לא הוצאתם קינוחים? ומנהל האירוע אמר לו שהם יצאו כבר מזמן... חחחח גם לארטיקי שוקולד הקטנים ברחבה אורן ואני לא שמנו לב. ויש תמונות של חברים שלנו אוכלים אותם... גם לא אכלתי בקבלת הפנים, למרות שמאד רציתי, כי מלא אנשים דיברו איתי ולא היה נעים לי לאכול להם מול הפנים... מאד רציתי פיש & צ'יפס אבל לא רציתי לדבר עם אנשים עם ריח פה של דג...


----------



## ImSoExcited (14/12/11)

חחח לגמרי


----------



## FalseAngel (14/12/11)

חח.. אנחנו לא מפסיקים לקוות שמישהו כבר יתחתן 
בגן הורדים.. למעשה כבר הצענו לזוג חברים שמתחתן בקרוב - להתחתן שם-בעיקר כי אנחנו ממש רוצים לאכול מהאוכל שהאורחים כל כך שיבחו.. למרות שכן אכלנו (ויש אפילו עדויות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) בראשונות כמעט ולא נגענו, ומהקינוחים קיבלנו רק קצת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ובכלל, נראה לי שזה משהו שמאפיין זוגות טריים-רוצים לחוות את הארוע שלהם מהצד... מה דעתכן?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/12/11)

תכלס כן! 
אני מאד רוצה לחוות את החתונה מהצד, אני יודעת שזה לא יהיה אותו הדבר אבל אני כבר ממש מחכה לחתונות הבאות - בינתיים היינו בחתונה ביום חמישי שעבר, יש לנו חתונה באפריל וחתונה ביוני... וצפויות עוד חתונות בדרך. חתונות זה פשוט דבר מרגש!


----------



## FalseAngel (15/12/11)

לי יצא להיות בחתונה כשבוע אחרי החתונה שלנו.. 
ובאמת שממש חיכיתי לזה-אבל, זה היה, איך לומר.. מזעזע.. לא נעים, אבל זו פשוט הייתה דוגמא ל"איך לא לעשות חתונה". הכל היה כל כך מזויף, כל כך הרבה שואו ודאווין... הרב היה נוראי, החופה נמשכה ונמשכה.. הדיג'י היה בטוח מהשניה הראשונה שהוא במועדון ... עוד הייתי בלי בעלי (איזה כיף שלא צריך להתחיל לחשוב "אז איך לכתוב את זה? חצי/ בן זוג/ חבר שלי"..נכון? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ולמרות שהייתי עם משפחה, פשוט לא נהנתי... קטע לא נעים היה כשאורחים שהיו בשתי החתונות, באו להורים שלי ואלי כדי לומר כמה הם נהנו בחתונה שלנו לעומת החתונה הזו- מיותר לציין שזה מצב ממש לא נעים. באפריל יש חתונה של חברים שלקחו את הדיג'י המעולה שלנו אז אני מחכה בקוצר רוח לחתונה שלהם! מקווה שזו תהייה חוויה מתקנת..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/12/11)

זה קצת מבאס 
באופן אישי, אני לא אוהבת חתונות עם עומס באטרקציות (יצא לי להיות בכמה חתונות כאלה...). הרבה פעמים, כל המוסיף מאד גורע! במיוחד כשמדובר בדברים שיוצרים הפסקות בריקודים... הרבה פעמים הפשוט הוא דווקא היותר מוצלח, במיוחד כשמדובר בדברים שיוצרים עומס בגירויים (כמו ילד קטן שמוקף בגירויים וזה מתסכל אותו...) אני מבינה על מה את מדברת בקטע של השואו והדוואין- זה הרבה פעמים יוצר המון פולחן אישיות מיותר. אנחנו הלכנו על הסטדנרט הרגיל - הייתה חופה קצרה (7 דק'!!!), אך משמעותית ומיד אחריה ריקודים ואוכל. בריקודים היו מגנטים וקשקושים לרחבה מכפר גלעדי. ההשקעה שלנו הייתה באלכוהול איכותי. לטעמי - לא צריך יותר מזה... כל העומס הזה של האטרקציות הוא לא מוצדק מבחינה כספית ומרוב אטרקציות - לא רואים את החתונה... אבל כמובן שזו רק דעתי האישית.


----------



## FalseAngel (15/12/11)

מדהים כמה אנחנו באותו ראש. 
החופה שלנו לא הייתה כל כך קצרה.. 7 דקות זה באמת ממש מהיר! אבל מהרושם שהיא הותירה על הנוכחים נראה שזה היה בסדר.. עשינו ארוע מזנונים היו קצת ריקודים, נתנו לאנשים זמן לאכול ואחר כך התחילו הריקודים מחדש וברצף. גם אנחו כמוכם השקענו באלכוהול איכותי.. (אמאלה, כמה אלכוהול הלך..) ובדיג'י מצוין. ובנוסף היו מגנטים מחזיקי מפתחות (זה חלק מהחבילה של המגנטים) וקשקושים שהוסיפו המון המון לארוע, לשמחה ולתמונות. הספיק לנו לאורחים שלנו עד הגג.. לגמרי מסכימה איתך על עומס האטרקציות והאמת מתקשה קצת להבין את הזוגות שמעמיסים ומעמיסים ומביאים רקדנים והופעה וזיקוקים ובובות ענק ו.. ו.. ו.. אגב במקרה של החתונה ההיא- פולחן אישיות זו פשוט הגדרה מדויקת- באיזשהו מקום זה כבר הפך ממשעשע לעצוב.. במקום להתמקד בחתונה ובמאורע הם היו עסוקים בלעשות שואו כדי להראות כמה שיותר מגניבים. לטעמי- פשטות וקלאסיות זה המפתח..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/12/11)

בהחלט באותו ראש! 
גם אנחנו עשינו אירוע מזנונים ואני מאד שמחה על כך! מההודעה שלך אני בהחלט רואה ששמנו דגש על אותם הדברים (די ג'יי, אלכוהול, הרבה ריקודים, קשקושים וכו'...). לטעמי, ההשקעה בדברים האלה עושה את ההבדל.


----------



## FayeV (13/12/11)

לסיכום 
אם יש משהו שאוכל להמליץ לכל המתחתנים זה א. תעשו מה שא-ת-ם רוצים. אנחנו עשינו חתונה קטנה למרות שבהתחלה עשו לנו פרצופים, והיה מדהים ואינטימי ולא רשמי, בדיוק כמו שרצינו. ב. תכניסו דברים לפרופורציות. אל תריבו על עיצוב ועל להוסיף עוד סלט לפתיחים, כי בסוף כנראה שאף אחד לא ישים לב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בנוסף, תודה ע-נ-ק-י-ת לחברות וחברי הפורום שעזרו, תמכו וייעצו!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (14/12/11)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
אפשר לראות מבעד המילים והתמונות אישיות ושמחה, איזה יופי. מזל טוב!


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

איזו מחמאה,תודה!


----------



## pipidi (14/12/11)

מזל טוב 
נראה שהיתה לכם אחלה חתונה. השמלה נראית נהדר וכמוהה האיפור והשיער. נראה שיש יופי של סטיילינג מתמשך בין האלמנטים בגנון הוינטג'. נהניתי מאד מהקרדיטים


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

וואו, תודה! 
אף פעם לא חשבתי שאוכל לעשות סטיילינג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, בד"כ החוש האופנתי שלי שואף ל-0.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/12/11)

קרדיטים מקסימים!!! 
נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה כיפית ומגניבה ושבאמת עשיתם את כל מה שרציתם. ממש ממש אהבתי והיית כלה יפה מאד!


----------



## fluppster (14/12/11)

חתונה מקסימה, ואתם מקסימים! 
המון מזל טוב!!!


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

תודה!


----------



## karnikova1 (14/12/11)

כמה כייף-חתונה לא קונבנציונאלית... 
הקרדיטים נראים מעולה! נראה שהצלחתם בגדול לשבור את שיעמום החתונות הקונבמציונאליות...כחובבת  וינטאג' ואירועים עם טוויסט נראה לי שעשיתם את זה מצויין. השמלה שלך מהממת וממש לטעמי. אחוזת מרגו הוא אחד המקומות שאני הכי אוהבת ברחובות...(לנו הייתה אומנם חתונה גדולה אך לאירועי עתיד הייתי מאוד רוצה להתארח במקום...) ואתי אתי אלבכרי אין אין אין עליה. שיהיה כמון מזל טוב!


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

תודה רבה! 
אתי הזכירה אותך בהתארגנות והראתה לי תמונות שלך, כי קצת התלבטתי בגזרת השיער, ולך היא עשתה סלסולים דומים. אני ממש שמחה על מה שרשמת, כי באמת ניסינו שהאירוע יהיה כמה שיותר אנחנו, ושלא נרגיש שאנחנו סתם בעוד חתונה.


----------



## janjana (14/12/11)

המון מזל טוב!! 
(אני מכירה אותך - היינו ביחד בקורס בצבא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

ידעתי! 
את נראית לי מאוד מוכרת בקרדיטים שלך, ולא הצלחתי לפענח מאיפה


----------



## Nooki80 (14/12/11)

יקירה! 
היה לי כל כך כיף לעבור על הקרדיטים שלכם ולקרוא ולראות תמונות שלכם! נראית נהדר, השמלה היתה מהממת (לא יודעת אם את זוכרת אבל שתינו מדדנו דגם דומה ומאוד אהבנו!), האיפור הלם אותך מאוד, והכי חשוב, נראית (נראיתם) שמחה שלווה ומאושרת. ההזמנות שלכם יצאו יפיפיות, ואם אני זוכרת נכון גם ה- SAVE THE DATE  היה מהמגניבים שראיתי! ואיזה יופי שהמסיבה היתה בדיוק מה שרציתם וקיוויתם! איזה כיף לקרוא שהיה כל כך מוצלח! המון המון מזל טוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from one geek to another


----------



## FayeV (15/12/11)

geeks can get married too! 
תודה רבה על המחמאות החמות! אני לא זוכרת...איפה סגרת שמלה בסוף?


----------



## Nooki80 (15/12/11)

בסוף 
אצל תופרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ואתם ראויים לכל מחמאה!


----------



## גוייאבה מעופשת (15/12/11)

המון מזל טוב! 
נראה שהיה ממש מדליק!


----------



## FayeV (15/12/11)

תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה באמת מעולה, מקווה שלכל הבנות כאן יהיה כזה יום חתונה נהדר.


----------



## shira3121 (15/12/11)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
המון מזל טוב


----------



## לילך סין1 (16/12/11)

כל הכבוד, אני שמחה לשמוע שהיתה לכם אחלה 
חתונה גם בתקציב דל. אצלי היו 100 מוזמנים והחתונה עלתה 35 אלף וגם היה אחלה. לפני החתונה הרגשתי שהרבה חושבים בפורומים השונים שזה בלתי אפשרי לעשות מסיבה בתקציב כזה ושהסיכוי הוא קטן מאוד, או שחשבו שאני ממש מתקמצנת ומוותרת על הרבה דברים, היום שאני אחרי אני כל הזמן אומרת שזה אפשרי בהחלט ועדיין החתונה תהיה אחלה ואנשים ירקדו ויהנו והנה גם את כותבת שזה אפשרי ומוכיחה לכולם שאפשר.... המון מזל טוב


----------



## shery20 (14/12/11)

הקרדיטים שלך עשו לי את היום  
אנחנו סגרנו במרגו למאי, ואכן היו לי חששות לגביי הריקודים במקום החתונה שלך נראת שמחה ומגניבה לגמריי אשמח לטיפים אם יש עוד


----------



## FayeV (14/12/11)

בגלל זה פרסמתי את הקרדיטים 
כשאנחנו סגרנו שם גם התלבטנו איך יהיה, ובאמת שהיה מדהים! תשאלי ואשמח לענות לך!


----------



## Triiicky (15/12/11)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
השמלה שלך פשוט מהממת וההזמנות אדירות! (לי בבית לא הרשו להתפרע עם ההזמנות  ) המון מזל טוב!


----------



## bluestvixen (15/12/11)

קרדיטים מהנים ביותר! 
כיף כשיש קרדיטים של אנשים שהם באותו ראש שלי. הכל מא עד ת כ"כ לטעמי - השמלה, הלבוש של החתן וההזמנה כמובן! ועל אחוזת מרגו כבר גמרתי את ההלל פה כמה וכמה פעמים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אתם נראים כמו זוג מדהים ואני מאחלת לכם חיים ארוכים של אושר, live long and prosper


----------



## חובבת חוק (15/12/11)

מדהים ! המון מזל טוב !


----------



## cherrycat (16/12/11)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
איזה כיף היה לקרוא אותם! עשית לי קצת נוסטלגיה מהשלב שבו גם אנחנו חיפשנו מקום והתלבטנו בסוף בין אחוזת מרגו לחוות אלנבי. ממש מתחשק לי לקפוץ למרגו לארוחה טובה.


----------



## FayeV (17/12/11)

תודה לכולן על המילים החמות


----------

